

Why Morning People Rule the World - profgubler
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/2010/07/research-says-morning-people-are-more-proactive.html

======
scottporad
I consider myself an evening person...I get a second wind from 10pm to
1am...however, I do find that I am more productive when I get up at 6am and am
in the office by 7:30am.

